# Two Golden puppies urgent in NC - Last day listed as today-



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Saw this posted on Petfinder and thought maybe someone could help out. These are two seperate puppies Tinker and Lacie. I've got an e-mail into the shelter.

ROBESON CO ANIMAL SHELTER 
St. Pauls, NC 
Phone: 910-865-2200


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

PM Fostermom!?!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

They also have a male, Syris that was scheduled for 5/19, he is listed as rescue in progress, I emailed the shelter to see if there is a chance that the same rescue will pull these 2 also.

Have any other rescues been contacted?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I contacted Neuse River Golden Retriever Rescue.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

The shelter replied that they do still have Tinker & Lacie. The rescuer for the other one will NOT be pulling them!


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Just recieved an e-mail from the shelter and was told that the two puppies look to be safe, but she said she would e-mail me back if it fell through. Also, she said it only cost $25 to sponsor any pet they have, so I thought that was pretty cheap. They also have a PayPal link on their site for you to send in your sponsorship payment.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

kyguy78 said:


> Just recieved an e-mail from the shelter and was told that the two puppies look to be safe, but she said she would e-mail me back if it fell through. Also, she said it only cost $25 to sponsor any pet they have, so I thought that was pretty cheap. They also have a PayPal link on their site for you to send in your sponsorship payment.


What does that sponsorship do??? How long does that keep them safe??


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I had emailed my contact on intake yesterday and have not heard back. I sent her the link for the two pups and Syrius (sp). They may be working on something, I hope! 

The sponsership only means that whoever goes to get them does not have to pay the adoption fee. That can be a bad thing because anyone can go get them and use them for whatever purpose they choose. It does not extend their time.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

fostermom said:


> I had emailed my contact on intake yesterday and have not heard back. I sent her the link for the two pups and Syrius (sp). They may be working on something, I hope!
> 
> The sponsership only means that whoever goes to get them does not have to pay the adoption fee. That can be a bad thing because anyone can go get them and use them for whatever purpose they choose. It does not extend their time.


OMG that's sickening. I would gladly call & sponsor if it would buy them some time. Syrius is listed as a rescue in progress but nothing is noted on Lacie. I can't believe they would put down those precious babes.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just emld. the shelter to ask them.*

Just emld. shelter to ask:
[email protected]


Hi:

Can you please let me know if Syrius, Tinker and Lacie are safe-is a rescue coming for them.

And if you paypal $25 to sponsor a dog, does that buy them extra time for someone to rescue or adopt them?



Karen


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Got a reply from Tina at the shelter about Syrius, Tinker and Lacie.*

*All three were rescued today! Sponsorship can only be offered for an animal that we know has a place to go. It does not help buy them any time I'm afraid. Thanks! *

*Tina*-------Original Message-------

Date: 5/19/2008 1:52:26 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Syrius, and the Two Golden Ret. Pups.Tinker and Lacie

Hi:



Can you please let me know if Syrius, Tinker and Lacie are safe-is a rescue coming for them.

And if you paypal $25 to sponsor a dog, does that buy them extra time for someone to rescue or adopt them?


Karen


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> *All three were rescued today! Sponsorship can only be offered for an animal that we know has a place to go. It does not help buy them any time I'm afraid. Thanks! *
> 
> *Tina*-------Original Message-------
> 
> ...


 
Karen,
Do you know which rescue got the dogs? I have been in contact with Neuse River GR rescue in trying to save them. So I can let them know they are safe. Thanks


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

When I've sponsored a dog the money has gone to the rescue who picks the dog up. If time runs out, the shelter didn't collect the fee. When the two rescues picked up the two dogs that were sponsored, I paid the fee directly to the rescue.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*BeauSHel*

BeauShel:

The shelter didn't say which rescue.

If you want you can email Tina and she would probably tell you.


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

In the e-mail she sent me, she said it was a rescue they'd worked with before, but didn't give any specifics.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Syrius is with our rescue. I don't know about the pups, though.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Answer from Tina at shelter.*

Neuse River took Syris and a volunteer with 2PawsUp took Lacie and Tinker. Thanks! 

Tina


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Syris will be coming here tomorrow after his vetting. He may move to my sister's house on Monday because I am going out of town. Unless my husband decides he can stay while I am gone.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom*

Fostermom:

Syrius is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Here's a msg. from Tina at the shelter about sponsoring.*

Just to let you know...I just visited the forum briefly...and to clarify, sponsored animals are only sent into the care of a known rescue or foster home. The general public cannot just come in and take the dog out for free--that would not be a good idea. Most sponsorships are used to get a select few animals each week out to a local no-kill shelter where they are spayed/neutered/vaccinated and quarentined before being adopted into pre-approved homes. As in this week, we are in need of sponsors for 10 kittens, 1 mama kitty with babies, and 8 dogs/puppies to get into this shelter. We have enough to save 11, but still need 8 more. 

Thanks!

Tina
-------Original Message-------


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am glad that is how that shelter works. Most of the shelters in NC do not have that stipulation. Matter of fact, Wake County doesn't even have that stipulation. If someone sponsors an animal, the animal is then available to whoever comes in and fills out an application can take them out without paying anything. 



Karen519 said:


> Just to let you know...I just visited the forum briefly...and to clarify, sponsored animals are only sent into the care of a known rescue or foster home. The general public cannot just come in and take the dog out for free--that would not be a good idea. Most sponsorships are used to get a select few animals each week out to a local no-kill shelter where they are spayed/neutered/vaccinated and quarentined before being adopted into pre-approved homes. As in this week, we are in need of sponsors for 10 kittens, 1 mama kitty with babies, and 8 dogs/puppies to get into this shelter. We have enough to save 11, but still need 8 more.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Here are the two females. I sure hope that the new owners will spay them, since that is not part of their vetting before they are adopted out. 
http://raleigh.craigslist.org/pet/688186646.html


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom*

Fostermom:

Tina from Shelter said 2PawsUp was rescue that took Lacie and Tinker.


Here is 2PawsUp Website:

http://www.2pawsup.org/Default.aspx


Unless I'm missing it, I see nothing on here about them having an adoption contract and a mandatory spay/neuter of pets.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Fostermom:
> 
> Tina from Shelter said 2PawsUp was rescue that took Lacie and Tinker.
> 
> ...


Sad isn't it? In my opinion, they are only pulling them, doing minimal vet care and "adopting" them out. It doesn't help the cause at all.



> 2PawsUp mission is to save animals on death row in high kill shelters, provide any needed medical care, and find loving, safe forever homes for each and every animal. 2PawsUp also seeks to raise the awareness of overpopulation and high euthanasia rates in North Carolina and to stop the endless cycle of shelter animals by spaying and neutering


.

The ad on Craigslist does not mention them being altered prior to adoption. I hope the website is not misleading.


----------

